

BlackBerry infrastructure in India set for takeover by govt - test001only
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/blackberry-infrastructure-in-india-set-for-takeover-by-govt-telecom-ministry/1082515/

======
mtgx
_Sigh_. One company alone can't fight against this sort of moves by
governments, whether it's Blackberry or even Google, Microsoft or Apple.

The only way they _might_ have a chance is if all the major tech companies
form an alliance and stick together to protest against such actions. Imagine a
government trying to do this, and then seeing Google, Microsoft, Apple,
Facebook, Twitter, Yahoo, Amazon, Samsung, Nokia, Blackberry and others saying
they will take their business elsewhere if that happens. That would freak out
pretty much any government.

Unfortunately, instead of doing that, they stab each other in the back, and
are happy when the government does that to a competitor, because they see that
as an "opportunity" for them to take over (much like Microsoft did in China
when Google tried to stand against censorship there and threatened to quit. It
didn't help them anyway, as Baidu took all of that market share they were
hoping to get with Bing). If they don't stick together, the web and their
businesses will suffer in the long term.

